# technically a poison



## thetater (Jun 21, 2010)

picked this up today. Technically a poison, its an ant poison../ I know  its not to hard to come by. I like interesting little bottles../


----------



## thetater (Jun 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 21, 2010)

Poison in every sense.  Always been a nice bottle (green it not a common color for poisons in the US).  It's a KX-19 if ya wanted to know.  Yup they are common.  They also come in clear as well.  So be on the lookout for that one and you can have a set! []


----------



## jerry2143 (Jun 21, 2010)

This bottle was made in the colors of emerald green, olive green, clear and amber. It was also made  in a cylinder shape in the colors olive green and clear and  in 2,  2 1/2  and  3 1/4 inch sizes. I thought you made want this information also.


----------



## thetater (Jun 21, 2010)

sounds good. i might look for more of these in the other colors../


----------



## Jman (Jul 5, 2010)

i found a dark brown bottle of the Antrol ant killer from Boyle-Midway inc. it still has it lid. the lid is a bit rusted. I was cutting down some vines in my yard. i just bought this house a few months back. I had never seen a bottle like this until i did this surch and found you guys. how do i find how old this bottle is?  and the label is long gone. i tried putting a picture on here but the picture file is to large.


----------



## Jman (Jul 5, 2010)

i findly got a picture of the bollte to work.


----------

